# Whats a good breed of beginner pony that can hold older kids



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. My friend and I are getting a pony (well really I am) But anyway, we are also running little pony rides as such, but we are both a little older than 8 or 9. We are like 12-13 years old and weigh less than 60. We want a sort of tall pony, one small so littlies can ride it, but one tall enough and strong enough to hold us.

Any ideas? Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, and we are both beginners. My friend hasn't been riding much longer than me, except she doesn't take proper lessons. They only have 2 horses and they have to swap over.

I have quite expensive ($455) lessons every term, so I am actually up to her skill. We just don't jump to high because its dangerous and yah yah ya..


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

ALICIA, GET ON HERE NOW!


----------



## Azteca (Sep 17, 2007)

*HI*

Hi Ellie i am recomending a conamara but you dont have to choose that it is your pony after all!!


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, connemara, except they can grow tall..


----------



## Azteca (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: hi*

Oh ok never mind about it then


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

what about a welsh u can get them in different heights but pretty stocky maybe u could be more specific about heights u want ext


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

I would reccomend conemmaras, welsh ponies, and welsh cobs. They all are great bigger ponies. An Even Better choice would be fells, or dartmoor. They are bid and sturdy.


----------



## clairesolomon (Mar 7, 2007)

We have a horse at my barn that we call a quarterpony. I don't really know his breed, I guess he's a quarter horse mixed with some pony breed? But my first horse was a quarter horse so I think they're great for beginners, and a pony that's part qh could carry bigger kids because they've got such a strong build.


----------



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi 

Ponies can be so headstron at times, why not have a horse. By the way ponies are much straonhger than you wouldimagine, they are easily able to carry double their body weight!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey!! As giget said...


> what about a welsh u can get them in different heights


I agree!! Welsh Ponies all sections make great beg ponies, the grow up to 14hh, and they are fairly stocky.
If not what about a QH??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welsh is a good idea.
But yeah, nothing's wrong w/ a nice QH. 
Arabs are also good; idk how good they are with kids but they don't get that big, only about 14-15hh.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

If you're looking for a large pony the top breeds for level headedness in my opinion are welshs, quarter ponies, morgans (yes, yes, I KNOW they're horses, but I've seen many mature to just over 14hh), and a very special kind of arab. Welshes are a very sweet, pretty breed that are just spunky enough to teach you to ride, but still let you have fun. Quarter ponies... are just basically smaller QHs, smae sort of features. Morgans are known for being very quite, easy horses, and are over looked a lot as a kids horse because many people think they don't come in under 15 hands, but they do (the original morgan was a VERY small horse). As for arabs, I've met several that are completely bombproof and are very smart. I wouldn't go out looking for an arab for a kids horse though. The gental, quite, kid proof ones are few and far between. The ones that are quieter hold some similar physical qualities though. These are that they tend to have a larger barrle, flatter backs (pony like table top back), less dished faces, shorter legs and smaller nostrils than your typical image of an arab. All these things point towards a horse that isn't ment to run as much, and with novice kids, thats what u want.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

A welsh or a haflinger


----------



## DressageGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd suggest a Haflinger, they are really calm ponies, and stocky enough to hold an adult, yet usually not over 14hh. They are great all-round ponies as they're very willing to do anything, and usually not spooky. Welsh cobs are good too, as they're not only gorgeous, but they're fairly calm and willing to do anything, although you would have to get a trained one. They too are stocky and can hold an adult, but if they're trained they're usually calm enough for younger kids to ride. But I think Haflingers make great first ponies :wink:


----------



## ellie belly (Sep 7, 2009)

conamaras are known 2 b spirted (i know 1 nd he is but thts wht ive been told) welshs are good quarter horses also (u have to judge on temprament and not breed) i would recomend a stocky cros breed wel stockyish 

i hav a 14.2 crosbreed tht came from the wild thts been riden by a 6 foot man lol easily 

4 mga games the hight weight basis its 53 kgs and under are alowed 2 ride 12.3 and under (the can/do ride biger horses also) 53-60 are 13.2 +


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, Not sure where you're located and whether they have them but POA's (Pony of the Americas, appaloosas) are great! They are typically under 14.1 to be registered but have more of a horse mentality. Our POA is 13.3 and quite sturdy, weighs about 900 lbs. He can carry my husband and I on trail rides but he's really our youngest daughter's pony and he is so reliable. He might be on the lazy side with her but he can move out if you know what you are doing and ask him to. He's very healthy and his coloring is very flashy (leopard spot).


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread is TWO YEARS old!


----------

